# Credit Score



## Davey Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

For the first time ever my bank send me my credit score.
I never really cared what the numbers were as I never had any use for it since Ive always been a "cash only"type.I have a zero balance on my Vista card that I haven't use for 4 years.
 I know the high is 850 and but my credit score today is 772, so where the heck did the other 78 go ???  Now Im really pizzed!!!


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 28, 2014)

Probably because you haven't used your card!
'They' say over here, that if you don't use a card, or always pay it off, and have no loans, mortgage etc. they don't have enough info!


----------



## Davey Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Actuall I do use it at Christmas time for the kids but its always back to zero balance within 30 days.


----------



## Vivjen (Aug 28, 2014)

See! You just don't need a credit score!


----------

